# A Little Bit of Everything! MAC, Sephora, OPI, China Glaze



## KnightDivine24 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys! So I'm a newbie to this whole makeup thing. But here are some of the things I've purchased over the past few weeks to start off my collection! =)






So at the top for the nail polishes it goes from left to right:
-China Glaze "Shocking Pink"
-China Glaze "Rich & Famous"
-O.P.I. "Got a Date To-Knight"
-O.P.I. "Princess Rule"
-O.P.I. "Do You Lilac It?"
-China Glaze "Spontaneous"
-O.P.I. "Conga-Line Coral"
-China Glaze "Oh How Street It Is"
-China Glaze "Ruby Pumps"
-China Glaze "Platinum Silver"
-China Glaze "Unplugged"
-O.P.I. "Siberian Nights"
-O.P.I. "Black Onyx"
-China Glaze "Solar Power"
-China Glaze "For Audrey"
-China Glaze "Shower Together"
-China Glaze "Sky High-Top"
-China Glaze "Frostbite"
-China Glaze "In the Lime Light"

For the row below the nail polishes, it's:
-NARS Orgasm/Laguna Duo
-MAC eyeshadows in: Swish, Stars N' Rockets, Sushi Flower, Shale, Satin Taupe, Sketch, Gorgeous Gold, Aquadisiac

Under that:
-NARS "Turkish Delight" lipgloss
-Too Faced Shadow Insurance
-MAC 224, 217, 239
-Smashbox Photo Finish Light

and last but not least:
-Urban Decay Deluxe Palette


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

fabulous haul...the colors are so puurrrtttyyy


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW! nice haulage! Enjoy!


----------



## MiiDollFace (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice....


----------



## User27 (Jun 19, 2009)

You've got some pretty amazing items there. Let me know how you like China Glaze because you have the same taste in colors that I do. 

I was expecting to see Knight Divine there as well.


----------



## pcsocake (Jun 19, 2009)

What a major haulage!!! Awesome choices!


----------



## plimic (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice haul!!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, good selection of colors! Great haul! enjoy


----------



## candaces (Jun 19, 2009)

looks good!!


----------



## emmalay (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the UD Deluxe pallete. provides hours of fun !


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## LASHionista (Jun 19, 2009)

I own/plan to own mostly all of the e/s colors you chose!
Great stuff and enjoy


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice haul! Loving all your China Glaze.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 19, 2009)

awesome!  thanks for the post and pics!


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 19, 2009)

Pretty nailpolishes!!


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 19, 2009)

I love OPI Do You Lilac It, its a great haul. Nice haul.


----------



## KnightDivine24 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_You've got some pretty amazing items there. Let me know how you like China Glaze because you have the same taste in colors that I do. 

I was expecting to see Knight Divine there as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ohh I love China Glaze! It's amazing. Very good quality. The purple color called "Spontaneous" and the tiffany blue one "For Audrey" are my favorites! They're such unique colors.


----------



## xobaby89 (Jun 19, 2009)

i love solar power! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..have fun with all your goodies. hehe!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 20, 2009)

Lovely haul.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 21, 2009)

holy moly!! great haul!!


----------



## trincess (Jun 21, 2009)

enjoy your haul =) everything looks great <3


----------



## eskae (Jun 21, 2009)

great stuff!!


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Jun 23, 2009)

Excuse me while I pick up my jaw, please. ohhhhhhhwow, those are some beeeeeautiful nail polishes. & everything else, holy moley!


----------



## stacyadams (Jun 24, 2009)

I love how your nail polishes are the colors on the rainbow! I WANT THEM!! hehhe


----------



## wifey806 (Jun 25, 2009)

preeeeettty!!!!!


----------

